# Knots for single hook casting harness



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

if im making some casting harnesses with single hook is it ok to use the palomar knot for the hook or should I use something else


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Do a snell knot, very easy to tie once you learn it and you can always add another hook easily.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

X2 on snell knot.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

X3 on the Snell at the hook


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

×4 on snell


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Snelled hook only way to go on casting rig.I also use a thin wire circle hook seems to increase my hook up rate & prevents deep hooking as the circle hook catches on the corner of the lip,this is a especially a good practice for catch and release.


----------

